# Quippy Statement ...



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Today someone said to me, "I don't think your analysis addresses ..."

My response, "You said urinalysis. Uh huh .. huh ... huh huh." :true:

I am not a big fan of Beavis and Butthead, but that phrase seemed to put an end to a conversation that was going to end up in a weekend full of work.  :claps:

JR


----------



## cement (Dec 8, 2006)

isn't it great to be an engineer?


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 8, 2006)

> My response, "You said urinalysis. Uh huh .. huh ... huh huh." :true:


Sweet! That thing got a HEMI? 

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Dec 9, 2006)

That is classic jr.

:lmao:

I can't wait until someone uses that term with me.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2006)

AWESOME.

I love those little guys.


----------



## petergibbons (Dec 11, 2006)

I still crack up every time I hear "sheet pile".


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 11, 2006)

Head loss - it should be a crime as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 11, 2006)

One of our products contain "erection screw holes". You know, so you can temporarily fasten these things together, then drill and bolt the final connection.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2006)

Who says Engineering is boring? LOL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## ktulu (Nov 7, 2007)

Been in the vault again, VT?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a classic though!! :thumbs: :bananalama:

I am the master of quipy statements at my job :respect:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Been in the vault again, VT?



No but I was in the sauce last night. :multiplespotting:


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

In college, there were two guys who sat in the back of each class and anytime the professor said "Load", they would laugh and say "he said load". They did it for the 4 years we had classes together... every freaking time!


----------



## jrsc (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a chinese professor who when asked how the units cancelled out in a problem stated that "I take care of my unit" and proceeded to finish the problem while the whole class giggled. :multiplespotting:


----------

